# The newest member of my family



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Yesterday, I traveled 80 miles to civilization with the intent to see a movie. My "local" gun store had not called me in quite a while, so I thought I'd drop in to make sure everyone was fine. It turned out, that yesterday was also the same day a new toy was schedueled to be delivered, and it was brought home that same day. But I didn't get back here until it was too late for me to want to take pictures.

I am now the proud owner of a Beretta 90Two in .40 S&W. I should be out shooting the gun right now, but the road to the range is rough, and the only vehicle that I like to take down that particular road is out of town being serviced.

I do have a question about one of the accessories that came with the pistol, it is a dark blue plastic "tube". The supplier thought it might be used for display purposes? Any ideas?

L J


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I have seen them at a few stores recently


----------

